# Windows XP & 7 per USB-Stick installieren



## Joel-92 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich Windows XP oder Windows 7 auf einem Netbook ohne Laufwerk installieren kann? Ich brächte für jedes der beiden genannten Betriebssysteme eine Anleitung. Danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

hier kannst du das mal nachlesen:
Microsoft-Tool: Windows 7 vom USB-Stick installieren - News - CHIP Online


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Mai 2011)

Bei XP is es etwas aufwändiger, gibt aber genug Tuts dazu im Netz, einfach mal Google Fragen.


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bei XP is es etwas aufwändiger, gibt aber genug Tuts dazu im Netz, einfach mal Google Fragen.


 
Wäre es bei XP möglich, die Festplatte in einen Rechner mit DVD-Laufwerk zu verbauen, dann dort XP auf die HDD installieren und dann die Fesplatte wieder ins Netbook zurückzubauen?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Du kannst höchstens versuchen die Installationsfiles auf die Platte kopieren, für die Installation selbst muss die HDD im Netbook verbaut sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du kannst höchstens versuchen die Installationsfiles auf die Platte kopieren


 
Ich denke das funktioniert nicht!


----------



## localhost (15. Mai 2011)

Für XP nehme ich *WinSetupFromUSB (Anleitung hier) *und für W7 *USB/DVD-Downloadtool für Windows 7* von MS.
Wenn du beide BS installieren willst, musst du mit XP anfangen.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ich denke das funktioniert nicht!


 
Wieso soll das nicht funktionieren? Setup starten, alles durchgehen bis der Computer das erste Mal neu gestartet wird und dann einfach abschalten statt neu zu Starten.


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Mai 2011)

localhost schrieb:


> Für XP nehme ich *WinSetupFromUSB (Anleitung hier) *und für W7 *USB/DVD-Downloadtool für Windows 7* von MS.
> Wenn du beide BS installieren willst, musst du mit XP anfangen.



Ich habe das Windows 7 Family Pack, das ist ein Upgrade für XP und Vista auf 7. Dass ich das installieren kann muss ich erst XP installieren und aktivieren und dann Windows 7 installieren. Bei der 7 Installation fliegt XP wieder von der Platte. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht funktionieren? Setup starten, alles durchgehen bis der Computer das erste Mal neu gestartet wird und dann einfach abschalten statt neu zu Starten.


 
Wegen den Pfaden. Warum sollte MS sonst ein Programm entwickeln um Win 7 vom USB-Stick zu installieren, wenn draufkopieren reichen würde?


----------



## localhost (15. Mai 2011)

Okay gut. Schon klar. Ich dachte du wolltest *beide parallel *auf dem Netbook haben.


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Mai 2011)

localhost schrieb:


> Okay gut. Schon klar. Ich dachte du wolltest *beide parallel *auf dem Netbook haben.



Nein. Aber das müsste mit deiner Anleitung dann schon klappen. Erst XP vom Stick installieren und dann 7.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (17. Mai 2011)

Die geilen Windows Installationen. Man startet die Installation und geht weg und in Abwesenheit öffnet sich dann ein Fenster mit sinngemäßem Inhalt "Installation läuft - drücken sie "ok" um weiterzumachen". Natürlich hängt sie da bis man OK gedrückt hat und somit ist man gezwungen sich ewig den Installationsbildschirm anzusehen.
Und ehe Jemand MS verteidigt... Ja... es ist besser geworden und trotzdem ists ein Kropf.

Zu deinem Problem: Lösung wurde dir ja schon genannt. Für die Zukunft würde ich dir empfehlen ein Image der Installation zu erstellen und bei Bedarf einer Neuinstallation das Netbook per USB-Live-Windows zu starten und dann das Image auf die Platte aufzuspielen. Das spart Zeit und Nerven.


----------

